# P-61 Black Widow...



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0tv3UJoiKo_


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nifty video.




Geo


----------



## mikewint (Oct 18, 2015)

One of my favorite aircraft. None of the models had the upper turret though


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 18, 2015)

Many of the early ones, yp models, had turrets. A few of the early A models and mid to later B models had them also. Biggest reason for not having them was because of the B29's.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 19, 2015)

Interesting that they use Centigrade instead of Fahrenheit.


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 19, 2015)

Also interesting how they rev the engines before shutting them down.
As a kid I remember some folks doing that with their cars.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 20, 2015)

Dave, I recall that from when I researched my P-61 build. Weren't there buffeting problems initially as well


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Good video!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2015)

MAAM has been restoring one to flight for several years. 
Mid-Atlantic Air Museum: MAAM's Mid-Atlantic Air Museum's P-61 'Black Widow' Recovery and Restoration Project - The Widow's Web


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

Cool Stuff!


----------



## Jamie Gardner (Jul 3, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0tv3UJoiKo_





Night Fighter Nut said:


> Many of the early ones, yp models, had turrets. A few of the early A models and mid to later B models had them also. Biggest reason for not having them was because of the B29's.



Hi, I'm wondering if my father, TF "Reggie" Gardner is the last living P-61 night fighter pilot. He was stationed at Hammer Field and also spent time in Kingman, Arizona. He is 96 years old and has lots of photos and original flight manuals and classified documents. He was discharged as a 1st lieutenant, and has a very sharp memory of the P-61 flight characteristics, (it can do a slow role, but at the expense of spilling your lit pipe contents) and all the characters and shenanigans that went on in the Army Air Force. He drives himself (yes, traveling only by night) across the country to New York every year to visit family, and stops in at the Mid Atlantic Air Museum in Reading, PA to see the progress of the P-61 restoration there. He's had to correct a few details, like correct positioning of the hatch, during his visits.


----------

